# Does anyone have he chicken pox



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey there, does anyone have the chicken pox? Or does anyone know someone with the chicken pox? If you do and would like to "share" please email me: 
[email protected]
I will travel far and wide. I can bring butter,eggs, milk, Not trying to hurt anyone's feelings, just trying to bribe some good people for the pox.......


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry....we did that round 2 1/2 years ago, LOL! I tried to loan my kids out to people during the fever time, but for some odd reasons there were no takers! I thought for sure someone would want them! 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Good luck. Due to allergy and reactions to some vaccinations, my dr refuses to give my son the CP shot, yet he has not had them yet. He has been exposed (not on purpose) three times by being around other children and still hasn't had them. However, I never had a documented case as a child, yet when I had my first pregnancy, was tested to be immune to them, so I suspect somehow he is also. 

Dawn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried to get my kids exposed on purpose too. NONE of them got it. :Bawling: My dr. back in TN didn't like that vaccine either, so we were trying to get exposure to it as children. It is not usually dangerous until you haven't had it as an adult.

Bummer. 

I hope I find a dr here who is as informed about vaccines as my dr. in TN was. He didn't buy all the hype about all of them. He was an older doc. Good guy.

Cindyc.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

I have had two out of four....we need the pox, too! I even had them hug grandma with the shingles....no go. If they don't have them soon, I'll have to do the stupid shots as one is almost 11 and one almost 9.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cara said:


> I have had two out of four....we need the pox, too! I even had them hug grandma with the shingles....no go. If they don't have them soon, I'll have to do the stupid shots as one is almost 11 and one almost 9.


I have a 13 year old that hasn't had them. Dr. (as above) said he had a couple more years, and to revisit it at 15.

Cindyc.


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

None of my boys have had them and I did not let them take the shot. My oldest will be 15 next week and my other two are 10 and 7. I'm starting to wonder if they're immune too. 
I had them twice. The first time I was a baby and only had a few spots and again in the 5th grade and they were bad. I think my husband had them too.


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

For anyone looking for the pox, you can join a yahoo group. Thy send things in the mail that are contaminated with the pox so you don't have to travel. These groups are moderated for safety purposes. I joined and they ask 50 questions and then they moderate you. It isn't an easy solution but there is pox in california.....


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

There is chicken pox in Asheville North Carolina right now. Go to the Yahoo group HOME, a Homeschool group and find the notice. 

We do not have it and do not want it. Two older boys had such horrible cases when young that when it was time, we had son #3 get the vaccine.

Good luck.


----------



## tcboweevil (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful responses. I will continue to look. I will post if I can catch it with my youg ones and anyone who wants, I can overnight the coughed on wash rags and/or lollipops. The one group that responded said it was 40 to 70 dollars to overnight. So shipping is going to be the factor. Still, I am willing to do it. Thanks


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

tcboweevil said:


> Thanks for all the helpful responses. I will continue to look. I will post if I can catch it with my youg ones and anyone who wants, I can overnight the coughed on wash rags and/or lollipops. The one group that responded said it was 40 to 70 dollars to overnight. So shipping is going to be the factor. Still, I am willing to do it. Thanks


Thanks Theresa,
But this is farther than I am willing to go! I would be too worried about secondary infections and anything that could be picked up or cultivated over shipping time. No offense.... Good luck if that is what you want to do.  I will just keep looking for somebody here locally who has it.

Cindyc.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought we were the only weird ones who were praying for the pox. Good luck in your search.

Seems we pick up everything but the pox when we are out 

downhome


----------

